# Very sleepy puppy



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, Coco could sleep for Team GB and get the gold medal!

She is asleep far more than she is awake, is this normal? When she is awake she loves to play and run about, but boy does she like her sleep


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely fine Karen. They are just like babies and need their sleep. You wouldn't wake a sleeping baby would you? I say enjoy the rest from the constant toilet training, put your feet up and have a cuppa!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This won't last for long... I remember those days... Perfectly normal. Our trainer said some pups need 16 hrs sleep a day!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish Coco would give Darwin a few lessons on sleeping! He only sleeps a couple of hours a night and a few during the day (altogether,if you add up all the mini naps!)
She sounds like a normal puppy to me. Enjoy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Both mine hardly slept through the day at all but were brilliant at night...can't have it all ways I suppose


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola (15 weeks) is still a sleepyhead! She sleeps 10pm-6.30am in her crate and does about 3 or 4 big naps throughout the day, then most evenings zonks in the lounge with us from about 8pm! I find on days when we have friends over or we are out and about she gets overtired and that is when loopy Lola appears!! Enjoy the calm!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep puppies have 4 modes .. sleeping, eating, pooing and playing ... most probably in that order too lol xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Absolutely fine Karen. They are just like babies and need their sleep. You wouldn't wake a sleeping baby would you? I say enjoy the rest from the constant toilet training, put your feet up and have a cuppa!



Yup...I think I panic and seem to whisk her outside every 25 minutes, lol. But she manages a pee most times. If she so much as looks like she may put her bum down on the floor I am there putting her out, she probably feigns sleep to stay inside for more than a half an hour, lol.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucia will be three in September and she sleeps alot
When I asked the Vet if this was normal she said that it was the dogs often sleep up to 70 % of the time
Lucia is very active and loves to run and play but she also loves her naps and sleeps several hours a night as well


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine sleep a lot too, they get three good walks a day and are very active when they are awake.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit slept a lot as a young puppy and can still sleep a lot now. In fact, unless we are out for a walk, he is generally resting/asleep, although things might be about to change when poo no. 2 arrives! x


----------

